# first carriage drive



## tracey777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well last week I went on my first carriage drive. Actually I organised a lesson for one of my guests and accompanied him before having a quick go myself. 

Brilliant.

We imagined a lesson would consist of going around a track and practising stopping, starting, left and right BUT NO!

Withi the first 5 minutes after having thn basics explained we were given the reigns, the proffessional giving advice. We went up through a national park for an hour or so and then down into a stadium to practise a real obstacle course.

I must say the horses were extremely well behaved but what a great introduction to carriage driving.

I'll do it again.

T


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's good!


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

thats reallly cool! congrats on ur lesson!


----------

